# Any slot puppy drum at Lynnhaven Inlet yet?



## NightFishinGurl (Sep 14, 2012)

Haven't been to Lynnhaven Inlet for a couple weeks, are they getting bigger yet? Lookin' for something to bring home for dinner... opcorn:


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

yes you just have to pick through the small ones


----------



## Cool Beans (Sep 20, 2012)

Same here. . .most I've caught were in the 13-15 inch range  Biggest being 17" 

I wanna eat some! To small at the inlet, to big at sandbridge


----------



## Spiker (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes, the keeper ratio is getting better. Go get 'em!


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Got this 18.5 inch pup last night/this morning back in Lynnhaven:











Use live finger mullet in the 4-5inch range on a carolina rig: http://www.panhandlefishingbooks.com/fall_flounder/carolina-rig.jpg


----------



## Wethook (Oct 6, 2011)

We caught some in the 12-15" range last night jigging over by the tennis courts.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Mostly a lot of small fish to pick through.


----------



## NightFishinGurl (Sep 14, 2012)

Sounds like Sandbridge is the place to be. I'll try to check it out this weekend. I live in VB but don't usually go out that way, where do you park in sandbridge to go shore fishing? I read something about street parking being OK, but I don't know how current that info was, and the city seems to change stuff all the time.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

were at in sandbridge? im trying to put a few in the freezer befor i swith gears for striper


----------



## NightFishinGurl (Sep 14, 2012)

jbrady14 said:


> were at in sandbridge? im trying to put a few in the freezer befor i swith gears for striper


Not sure, just readin the other threads about drum in sandbridge, though it sounds like the pier is doin' good.


----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

NightFishinGurl said:


> Sounds like Sandbridge is the place to be. I'll try to check it out this weekend. I live in VB but don't usually go out that way, where do you park in sandbridge to go shore fishing? I read something about street parking being OK, but I don't know how current that info was, and the city seems to change stuff all the time.


I was just staying at Sandbridge. There were "NO PARKING" signs all over the place on the streets, so you may want to check on that idea first. I heard that you can park in the store parking lot at the corner of Sandbridge and Sandpiper road. You can go down to the Little Island Pier and park, gets crowded I heard, then walk out on to the beach, or, you can pay five bucks to enter the Back Bay National Wildlife Refuge. From the gate, you drive south to a parking lot, and you can walk, I believe, 9 miles of beach to the south from there, and fish the surf wherever you want. The walk to the first dune crossover was nice and easy. Saw a few cottonmouth on the drive to the parking lot, and, in the ponds around the beginning of the trail. The whole experience was enjoyable for me, even if I didn't have any luck. Good Luck to you!


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks aj. im hoping to get down there soon. i want to get a few so bad. is there anyone out there willing to show me the sweet spots?


----------



## atcgriffin (May 26, 2012)

Park at Little Island Pier parking lot. Be mindful that the gates will be locked at 11pm.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

fish the pier or the surf?


----------

